# The one that got away-car stories



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

OK, I like talking about the cars I had in the past, so lets hear some stories about cool cars that you sold for peanuts, or wish you had back. Also, maybe list the cool cars that you've had in the past til now.
I've had Chevelles, Corvettes, Lemans, Tempest, Firebirds, Trans AM, and 6 5.0 Mustangs.
Quick Story, I bought a 76 Trans AM, TA 6.6 4speed car, black, screaming chicken, smokey and the bandit car-I painted it Maroon, stupid!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

2 cars I wish I had back were both VWs. One a `64 beetle convertible that I put in a big bore engine with dual carbs that would lift the front tire off the ground on launch and scratch three gears of rubber and the second was an early `50s late `40s VW pick up with the safari windshield and the fold down box sides. Either one would be sweet to have back!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

My 1967 GTO that I sold to pay for my first year of graduate school. While my career worked out, I wonder how much that car would be worth today since I got a whole $1,000 for it in 1975. Oh well.........


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

OK - I missed a 57 T'bird ($2000) back in the day because I needed a daily driver. Bought a '66 Mustang convertible instead - LOVED that car. Raced it every day - sold for $350.00 (oops). Also had a chance when I worked at a dealership to trade the Mustang for a 67 injected Vette...should have done that. Had chance to pick up a 1965 Jag XKE convert 90% restored for $500 from a neighbor - no place to store it at the time...AH the things we missed and can lie awake at night and think about! Also sold my 69 CobraJet. What was I thinking!!!
Cool cars owned: Mustang, CobraJet, 1960 Austin Healy Bugeye Sprite, 1959 MGA, 1958 TR3, and of course my current 66 Lemans convert (in process).


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

'66 Jag XKE 2+2 with 42K miles let go for $4200 in '73.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I had a '63 VW beetle that I bought with a stuck valve for $250 back in '91. 40 horse original. Put a pair of heads on it and drove it 68,000 miles over the next 9 years as a kaily commuter. Always got over 30 mpg, no matter what. Sold it for $250 to a "friend" who said he wanted it for his wife. He turned around and sold it for $1500. "The One That Got Away" was a '65 GTO convert I was trying to buy in 1982. Burgundy with a red interior (had been a white car) white top. It had every desireable option: tripower, 4 speed, gages, tilt, power antenna, you name it. Everything but AC. It was really clean. Whitewall tires and stock Custom wheel covers. The guy wanted 3100 for it, I offered 2700 (all I had to spare at the time). Long story short, like two weeks later, I saw an ad that said "65 GTO 3-2's Four Speed $1200" and I ended up buying the Blue Charcoal
'65 hardtop I still have to this day. About two days later, the guy with the cherry '65 ragtop calls, says his company transferred him to Arizona, and I could come and pick up "my" new ragtop for $2700. I had to tell the guy I had just spent $1200 on a hardtop, and no longer had the money. I was heartbroken. Sigh......Good news is, even then, that car was seen as a special car, being so well optioned and so clean, so I'm sure it's still around. If I HAD scored that car, you can BET I'd still have it!!!


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

My first car. 67 Lemans post car my parents bought new. I rebuilt the little 326, swapped in a turbo 400 and had something like a 3.55 posi (don't know ratio exactly, I pulled it out of a bonneville). It was Linden green with a black top which I think is a cool color combo. Sold it when I went to college for a better gas mileage car. I think I got $850 out of it. Trying to re-create something like it now.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Most guys I talk to HATE Linden Green and Palmetto Green (same color, but different name). I LOVE Linden Green '67's and Palmetto Green '65-'66's. Classy color, and looks really good on these cars. Saw a Linden Green '67 GTO hardtop on ebay a while back...black vinyl top and parchment interior. Soft Ray glass all around. It was stunning.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

my dad bought a 340 duster when i was 14. it had a blown engine. i wanted him to keep it for me when i turned 16. he sold it as soon as he got it running. i had to settle for an old 66 tempest that my grandma had. i guess everything turned out ok. i made a list a few years ago of the cars i have owned. came up with about 45 cars and trucks. i had the most fun with the 69 cadillac hearse, 472 cubic inches of serious torque. i had dreams of the 472 in my tempest until i found out just the oil pan to fit the a body was about 300 bucks. i only paid 350 for the caddy.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have looked at a few hearses in my day, thought they would be cool party vehicles, but never bought one. I made a list of all the cars I've had and have had 98 so far. I bought cheap, sold higher, make a couple bucks.. Now, I just buy, I need to sell again, or build a storage building/shop.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

My first car I bought was a 68 Charger ,metallic blue/green with a white vinyl top and blue interior, had the hide away lights I paid $2000 for it I put a set of Keystone classics, rear air shock- I drove the hell out of that car almost getting killed in it multiple times:willy: sold it to a friend for $500 ( i was moving and needed money)and he ended up blowing the motor.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

crustysack said:


> My first car I bought was a 68 Charger ,metallic blue/green with a white vinyl top and blue interior, had the hide away lights I paid $2000 for it I put a set of Keystone classics, rear air shock- I drove the hell out of that car almost getting killed in it multiple times:willy: sold it to a friend for $500 ( i was moving and needed money)and he ended up blowing the motor.


What did it have for a motor?
I almost bought a 72 Charger with a 440 for $1000. Got it running in the owners yard and his wifey wanted car back and turned bitch mode on me, it was her car. Got my money back. Orange car, white top, pistol grip shifter, nice. Bought my 66 Chevelle right after that.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm not as cool as you guys, I had a 94 Escort cosworth.. Now that thing was some serious fun on 4 wheels.. I went through 2 sets of tires in one summer on the street and sold it for the same price I picked it up for.. If i was still in europe, id keep that little rocket, but the shipping and registering was out of the question and budget for me..


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd give anything to have my 62 Impala Super Sport back...327 w/ automatic transmission, gold w/ white interior.....beeee -autiful!!!

Bought it in 73, had 25K on it, like new, paid $500 to a friend of my Dad's who owned a car lot

Best Drive-In car ever....don't ask how I know, ha!!

I let someone drive it around a parking lot and she took out the whole passenger side...arrggghhhh!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Koppster said:


> I'd give anything to have my 62 Impala Super Sport back...327 w/ automatic transmission, gold w/ white interior.....beeee -autiful!!!
> 
> Bought it in 73, had 25K on it, like new, paid $500 to a friend of my Dad's who owned a car lot
> 
> ...


It's not a `62, but I know a guy with a decent `66 Impalla convert with the 327 4-speed he's looking to sell, at a great price too. Just add a zero to the price you paid.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> What did it have for a motor?
> I almost bought a 72 Charger with a 440 for $1000. Got it running in the owners yard and his wifey wanted car back and turned bitch mode on me, it was her car. Got my money back. Orange car, white top, pistol grip shifter, nice. Bought my 66 Chevelle right after that.


See?? You should have dragged it out of there before making it run again!!


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> my dad bought a 340 duster when i was 14. it had a blown engine. i wanted him to keep it for me when i turned 16. he sold it as soon as he got it running. i had to settle for an old 66 tempest that my grandma had. i guess everything turned out ok. i made a list a few years ago of the cars i have owned. came up with about 45 cars and trucks. i had the most fun with the 69 cadillac hearse, 472 cubic inches of serious torque. i had dreams of the 472 in my tempest until i found out just the oil pan to fit the a body was about 300 bucks. i only paid 350 for the caddy.



so bizzare...here's why.

my sister inherited a 73 gold duster from my aunt which she hated (olive green w/gold accents and an AM radio). said it had no pickup (needed carb work) so she bought a honda crx. the duster got stuffed in the barn for a few years while i got older and closer to driving age. Knowing what it needed, I saved up about 1500 bucks to fix up the engine and body rot. less than a week before i got my licence, my dad sold the car for $500. needless to say i tweaked. when i finally got to the question of why, his only answer was "steve, if i gave you a car with a v-8, you'd kill yourself". in hindsight he was probably right given how much trouble i got into with the 88 s-10 pickup. so while i never had it, and as ugly of a car as the 73 duster is, that car is DEFINITELY the one that got away.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> See?? You should have dragged it out of there before making it run again!!


Lesson learned. The guy was mad as hell his wife got involved. Now, I don't even try to get them running til after money changes hands, just pay non-running price, get the title, then fire it up and drive away.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I've owned well over 100 cars. Most of them I went thru in 8 years from 72-79. I ran a repair shop out of my garage and I had people drop off cars that they were too cheap to fix so I ended up with them. Fixed them, drove em for a couple months and sold them for a profit. I also worked as a mechanic at a Amaco and had people telling about neighbors cars that were just sitting. At one point in about 1976, I owned a 65 Chevelle drag car with radiused wheel wells, the 66 Malibu my dad had bought new, my factory original 70 LS 5 4 speed Chevelle, a 72 Monte Carlo, 66 Caprice and a 70 Buick GS Stage 3 and they were all sitting in my yard. I wouldn't mind having ANY of them back... In 77 I sold the LS5 out of the Chevelle to my then-brother-in-law and installed a well built LS6. In 79, after I got 8 citations in one fell swoop with the 
Chevelle, I was rather forced to sell it by my family(s). I couldn't get spit for it as it was with the fuel crisis and insurance rates soaring, so I pulled the engine and sold the rest of the car as a roller. The M22 and crossmember were in the trunk and the car was otherwise complete but already rather rusty. I got $250 for it.....:willy: I eventually sold the engine to a drag racer for $2100, which in 81 was HUGE money but I had more than that in the build. About 5 years ago, I got the 70 LS5 Chevelle engine back from my former B-I-L and tracked the body down in the hope of reuniting them. The current owner was willing to sell it to me but I couldn't justify the price or come up with a decent offer... I had already bought the Canadian documented 70 SS 396 car I now have, so hopefully the engine will live again some day.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

TMP, awesome story, that's what I was looking for. 
70 Buick GS stage 3, cool, how did that car idle? Fast, luxurious ride. 
To get any of those cars back would be a great day.
Why did you decide to do the GTO before the SS396, by the looks of it, the Chevelle is in better shape? 

I had but never finished, a 69 Buick GS 400, had a 455 in it, bought it for $300 burning more oil than gas, tried to rebuild the 400, kept getting Pontiac pistons shipped in for it, would take them to machine shop only to be told they were Pontiac. 78 Vette with incredible 7 color candy paint job with light front end damage across the street from the machine shop for $5K, bought the Vette, sold the GS for $300. Should of built the 455 and had a root puller torque mobile, with bench seat, column shift and AC. Then had Vettes and Mustang 5.0s for the next 18 years. That was the last muscle car I had til recently, except for a $300 73 junk charger 318 and a cool flamed out 73 ElCamino. Sold the ElCamino as I was in the AF going to Germany, took my 78 427 380HP vette with me.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I never got to drive the Buick. It had sat in a guys garage for a number of years with the engine seized up. The car only had around 34k miles. I bought it for a few hundred dollars and towed it home intending to replace the engine. It sat in my yard for a few months and a guy stopped and asked if it was for sale. He bought it for 3 times what I paid for it....:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mitch, that little post clears up a lot of questions for me! You seemed to be just too good of a tech (not even going into your fabrication skills here!) for a Truck Driver/Equipment operator!!! I was doing pretty much what you were doing, only a few years later. It was amazing what fell into my lap working at the shop. Gotta remember, nobdody wanted these cars, they were fast, cheap, and disposable at the time. Nobody know that they would be blue chip investments 20 years later. Man, you sure had some "keepers" though!!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> Why did you decide to do the GTO before the SS396, by the looks of it, the Chevelle is in better shape?


The Chevelle has decent floors and frame but needs complete quarters, outer wheel wells, extension panel, left door and front fender work. The interior is also trashed. I have all the metal sitting here waiting for "someday" and will have the confidence to tackle it once the GTO is a driver.



geeteeohguy said:


> Mitch, that little post clears up a lot of questions for me! You seemed to be just too good of a tech (not even going into your fabrication skills here!) for a Truck Driver/Equipment operator!!! I was doing pretty much what you were doing, only a few years later. It was amazing what fell into my lap working at the shop. Gotta remember, nobdody wanted these cars, they were fast, cheap, and disposable at the time. Nobody know that they would be blue chip investments 20 years later. Man, you sure had some "keepers" though!!!!


Jeff, I'm what you call a "jack of all trades and master of none"....:lol:
I went thru a pretty ugly divorce in 82 and lost most everything I had with no place to keep any of my toys so they all got sold.... I bounced around for 10 years and finally found my current wife in 92 and we bought this place on 2 1/2 acres in 2000. It's been a steady accumulation of toys ever since....arty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> Jeff, I'm what you call a "jack of all trades and master of none"....:lol:
> :


JOATMON...
That's what I always tell people. I am the same way.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

in 1976 i was trying to learn how to operate a crayon. still havent mastered it but getting better.


----------



## Silver69GTO (May 25, 2009)

I had the chance to buy a 1987 Buick GNX new in January of the same year (10 miles on the clock).
I loved the look of the car but I was disappointed that it was a V6.........until I drove it.
I went to my bank for the financing, went back to the dealer to buy it, and the car was gone (sold).


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> in 1976 i was trying to learn how to operate a crayon.


What's REALLY depressing is, all my childhood toys are in the antique stores...wish I had a bunch of THOSE back too.....
And my daughter was born in '77. Yeah, there's historical landmarks younger than me....:rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not only are the childhood toys antiques, but when I hear the "golden oldies" on the radio, I remember when they came out! Though younger than you, TMP, I still vividly remember what a big deal it was when "Beatlemania" hit the states about 1964. I was a little kid then, but I remember! Time sure flies.


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

I haven't had any "get away" on me, I've owned my '67 since I was 19, before I bought it I looked at a 68 and a 70, but didn't care enough about either them to make the buy. My father on the other hand...

My father turned 18 in May of 1971. His older brother, my uncle Dave, bought a '69 Chevelle 396 brand new, but he had to sell when Uncle Sam sent him on an all-expenses paid trip to Vietnam in late 1969, and my grandfather wouldn't let him sell the car to my father, only 16 at the time. So that's technically the first one that got away from my dad. As a footnote, when he returned home from Vietnam, my uncle went with the sleek and stylish Opel Station Wagon, but it wasn't all downhill for my uncle Dave from there, later in life he owned a Corvette.

Sometime in 1972, my father goes to a local MOPAR dealership and they find him a left-over '71 Duster 340 that he really liked at a different dealership in Southern NJ. They tell him he can come back the next weekend and pick it up. So the following weekend they call him, tell him his car is on its way up and he can come to start filling out the paperwork. Just as he and my grandfather are walking out the door, the dealership calls back and says "come on down, we're gonna give you a deal on a different car". Upon asking what happened, the salesman tells my father "your car was on the top of the car-carrier, and the driver came up Business Route 1 instead of regular Route 1 and it got low-bridged". 

So my grandfather goes there and talks to the salesman. My grandfather and the salesman show my father a '73 Duster that's only a plain-jane v6. My father tells the salesman he doesn't want it, and my grandfather, God rest his soul with his short fuse, angrily tells my father to take a walk. 

My dad comes back 30 mins. later and my grandfather tells him "this is yours". It's the same car he didn't want. Only when my grandfather told him on the ride home that he only paid 50% of the sticker price did my father begin to like it.

My fathers other brother, my uncle Larry, had several muscle cars, most of which he wrecked. Amongst them were a 65 Goat and a 69 Charger.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

ChromeCoach10 said:


> I Upon asking what happened, the salesman tells my father "your car was on the top of the car-carrier, and the driver came up Business Route 1 instead of regular Route 1 and it got low-bridged". .


That is sooo funny, not for your dad, but 1 hell of an ending for a Duster..


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

ChromeCoach10 said:


> he only paid 50% of the sticker price





and i thought i did good on my truck at 65% from the dealer. WOW. in those days that was...what, 1500 for the duster...tops


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> and i thought i did good on my truck at 65% from the dealer. WOW. in those days that was...what, 1500 for the duster...tops


The base-price was something like $2200. It's astounding how little history about these cars is available on the internet, it took me 5 minutes to find what they cost new! Either way he got himself a new car for an astounding price. My grandfather was the president of a roofers union, so he probably put a new roof on the guy's house for cheap or something in exchange. :cool


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

jetstang said:


> That is sooo funny, not for your dad, but 1 hell of an ending for a Duster..



I was probably about 10 or 11 the first time he told me that story and I laughed so hard, it still brings a smile to my face to think about it. I've told the story a million and one times since.

I felt bad for my dad because he never owned a "real" muscle car. The Dusters were OK, but that was right at the beginning of the gas crisis, so compression and performance were dropping and you didn't get the bang out of a big block that you once did.
I've always swore that if I won the lottery or came into a large amount of money, I'd buy him the Chevelle 396 that he wanted when he was 16.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

ChromeCoach10 said:


> I'd buy him the Chevelle 396 that he wanted when he was 16.


That would be cool, or just give him your 70, pretty much the same car.
I have a 66 and 70, so we pretty much have the same cars, except mine are a Lemans Sport, and GTO cloan. It's funny how much the cars interior improved from 66 to 70. I like the coke bottle body better on the 66.


----------



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

Can't add to "The One That Got Away" stories. Still have my 1st car. Two days after getting my license i picked up my 69 GTO. 16 years old with a 1 owner numbers matching car. 
My buddies and i would all be over at one guys house every saturday working on our cars to take out cruising that night. Remember how my buddy's dad and his friends would come out to the shop to see what we were doing. Beers in hand saying, " I remember when i had this" or "i remember when i had that", wishing they had never gotten rid of them. It was then i vowed to never become my buddy's dads. After almost 25 years, a couple of moves, and an ex wife, i'm not my buddy's dad.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ponchonorm, I hear you. I don't have my first, but I've had my '65 and my '67 since I was 21 years old, and I'm 49 now. Same thing as you: I heard too many people saying "I wish I still had my Goat" (or Chevelle, or 442), and I thought "why on earth would they get RID of them?" Of course, I was young and had all the answers then, but, even with changing priorites, new careers, life changes, and old age, there's ALWAYS room for a GTO! I look at it like this: One 1965 Tripower 4 speed GTO-$1200. Drive car for 28 years, rebuilding engine, trans, rear diff, and repainting in the process:$3600. STILL driving a car that's worth over $30,000 for a total investment of less than $5,000, thirty tire smoke-filled years later? PRICELESS!!


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

jetstang said:


> That would be cool, or just give him your 70, pretty much the same car.
> I have a 66 and 70, so we pretty much have the same cars, except mine are a Lemans Sport, and GTO cloan. It's funny how much the cars interior improved from 66 to 70. I like the coke bottle body better on the 66.


I only have the one car: a '67 with an engine block out of a '70. But if you're willing to give one of yours away, I won't tell you no... :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

ChromeCoach10 said:


> I only have the one car: a '67 with an engine block out of a '70. But if you're willing to give one of yours away, I won't tell you no... :cheers


Naw, that's alright. See what happens when you don't read the details..


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

ChromeCoach10 said:


> I was probably about 10 or 11 the first time he told me that story and I laughed so hard, it still brings a smile to my face to think about it. I've told the story a million and one times since.
> 
> I felt bad for my dad because he never owned a "real" muscle car. The Dusters were OK, but that was right at the beginning of the gas crisis, so compression and performance were dropping and you didn't get the bang out of a big block that you once did.
> I've always swore that if I won the lottery or came into a large amount of money, I'd buy him the Chevelle 396 that he wanted when he was 16.


you make it sound like the duster was a slouch. for the same money as one of the big boys, you could get a duster to run a 12 sec quarter pretty easy. 

and the info's out there, but it was 10 years ago when i last dug for info on the plymouth 340 engine and i dont want to relive the suffering all over again.


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

xcmac26 said:


> you make it sound like the duster was a slouch. for the same money as one of the big boys, you could get a duster to run a 12 sec quarter pretty easy.
> 
> and the info's out there, but it was 10 years ago when i last dug for info on the plymouth 340 engine and i dont want to relive the suffering all over again.


The 340 wasn't a slouch by any stretch, especially when in a light car like a Duster, but MOPAR was turning out 383's, 440's, and 426's way back when, making a 340 a relatively tame setup from the factory.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

"The one that got away" for me was my 67 RS SS 350 camero, red with red interior console w/gauges fold down back seat 12 bolt. I had the motor out rebuilding it while working swings. At the time my girlfriend now my ex came home from work to find our house broke into 6 times!(Pomona Ca) She said "I'm moving up north to live with my dad you can come if you want"! I did, and couldn't take the car. I've also had 6 442's get away and would still love to have a 68.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BCsGTO said:


> "The one that got away" for me was my 67 RS SS 350 Camaro,


I have one of those........


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> I have one of those........


More pics!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> More pics!!


1967 Camaro pictures from cars photos on webshots


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> 1967 Camaro pictures from cars photos on webshots


Nice pics, thanks! How does the pypes exhaust sound?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

jetstang said:


> Nice pics, thanks! How does the pypes exhaust sound?


The sound is great but the fit SUCKS......6 hours to get the tail pipes to not rub on the tires or rattle on the body.... and they don't come near far enough back to match the original location. They might have been easier to fit with narrow tires as they protrude into the wheel well a bit. I have 275X60x15's on there and they FILL the wheel house...
I was worried that the race pros would be too loud but it is actually quiet at idle and cruise speed. No resonance inside at all. Put your foot in it and you know it is open exhaust cause it gets a loud, nasty growl.....:willy:


----------



## joedjones (Sep 14, 2008)

*The 66 that did not get away.*

Guess it was destiny that I am now a GTO nut! First hint: At age 13, walking down the drag in small West Texas town when local teen drove by in a new green 66 GTO. Guess the sound of that 389 and those taillights drew me in. I was hooked. I remember telling my buddy I was going to own one of those GTO's some day. Second hint: One year later had driven to a science fair in neighboring town (yea we were driving at 14!), when what did I see but a '64 GTO on a used car lot. Still remained hooked, maybe even more. Hint 3: Family had now moved 150 miles eastwardly, was a junior in high school, when I found a 1965 GTO on a local used car lot. Worked a deal for this one owner car and I was in GTO Heaven! Let's see, what went first? Probably my clean hands as I began the quest to keep my GTO on the road. Installed a new (used) 389, then clutch went out. New clutch, then transmission (3-speed) went out. Replaced with Muncie close ratio 4 speed. Everything was GREAT! Polished and shined on the '65 one Sunday afternoon and took it out for a spin. Got plastered by a U-Haul truck. (To this day do not care much for U-Haul.) My GTO was totaled! Hint 4: About then a local gas station owner had a green 66 GTO show up on his lot for sale. Went and worked out a deal for this one. White interior was nasty. Pulled seats out and cleaned them up. Cleaned all the scraps out of the glove box. Hmmmmm, looks like the owners manual and protect-o-plate warranty tag are still in the glove box! THIS WAS THAT GREEN 66 GTO that I drooled over when I was 13!!!!!! So, see, it was destiny! Just the beginning of my GTO cravings.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> I have one of those........


Oh how you make me miss my 67 camero. Looks like yours had the fold down back seat too! Love the two tone interior, mine was all red....almost too much!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> The sound is great but the fit SUCKS......6 hours to get the tail pipes to not rub on the tires or rattle on the body.... and they don't come near far enough back to match the original location.
> 
> 
> > That is exactly what the muffler shop told me, as they fix the failed install from the guy that bought his exhaust mail order. But the local shop doesn't do mandrell bends...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

joedjones said:


> My GTO was totaled! Hint 4: About then a local gas station owner had a green 66 GTO show up on his lot for sale. Went and worked out a deal for this one. White interior was nasty. Pulled seats out and cleaned them up. Cleaned all the scraps out of the glove box. Hmmmmm, looks like the owners manual and protect-o-plate warranty tag are still in the glove box! THIS WAS THAT GREEN 66 GTO that I drooled over when I was 13!!!!!! So, see, it was destiny! Just the beginning of my GTO cravings.


And then...


----------



## pawpaw (Jan 30, 2010)

I got this car in 1965 for a high school graduation present. Sold it in 1966 to buy a new GTO.


----------



## pawpaw (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought this new in May 1966 and sold it in 1969, stupid huh!!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

cool cars, both of them!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

My 2006 Torrid Rwd GTO. This forum warned me not to sell. I did and bought a 07 GMC Sierra Quad Cab. Less than year later bought my 2009 Liquid Red G8 GT with sport & premium pkg. Love my G8, but something about my Goat burns deep in my heart still today. Maybe one day we shall reunite.


----------

